# getting ready



## shadowpaints (May 16, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone could tell me if these measurements are ok?? it will be 25 feet wide by 60 feet long hoping for 9x9 stalls (6 on each side??) with extra room for the tack room and storage.. but im not sure on height?? is 8 feet high too low?? its just for my minis... the tallest is 37 inches tall.... also does anyone have ideas to make the dividers in each stall removable so i can make the stall bigger for foaling.. etc?? having fun... lol gonna start building in 2 weeks.....


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 16, 2009)

We just built a new mare barn.. It's 24 ft wide by 54 ft long, then there's an additional 8 ft wide lean-to down one side.. Our individual stalls at 6 X 8 which seem to give our horses plenty of room to lay down and move around, even our biggest at 39".. Our dividers in every two stalls are removable to give us 12 by 8 foaling stalls, just foaled out my 38" mare in one a few weeks ago and had PLENTY of room, and still do with the growing foal.. We also only went with a 10ft ceiling, only because we had to in order to put the lean-to on, had we not went with a lean-to we would have only gone 8 ft..

Here's a few pics during the process of building (did it ourselves):







(enclosed part is my office)

This is how we did our dividers:






(steel post isn't there anymore, used it to help keep things straight!)


----------



## shadowpaints (May 16, 2009)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> We just built a new mare barn.. It's 24 ft wide by 54 ft long, then there's an additional 8 ft wide lean-to down one side.. Our individual stalls at 6 X 8 which seem to give our horses plenty of room to lay down and move around, even our biggest at 39".. Our dividers in every two stalls are removable to give us 12 by 8 foaling stalls, just foaled out my 38" mare in one a few weeks ago and had PLENTY of room, and still do with the growing foal.. We also only went with a 10ft ceiling, only because we had to in order to put the lean-to on, had we not went with a lean-to we would have only gone 8 ft..
> Here's a few pics during the process of building (did it ourselves):
> 
> 
> ...


do you mind sharing the approx cost?? and maybe a few other things?? we are also building it ourselves..... and have yet to find a plan or other things lol


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 16, 2009)

Yikes, total cost, lol I stopped adding a LONG time ago lol I think the actual barn itself was around $8000 or so, I think, and that was for all the lumber, posts, tin, door frames/sliders, screws, nails etc, to actually put the barn together..


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 16, 2009)

Just to note. If you ever believe your going to have sell your house. I recomend building a barn suited for big & little horses. Something easy to convert.


----------



## bevann (May 16, 2009)

We had a friend who built a barn just for Minis in spite of us telling him it would limit resale.He didn't listen and it took forever to sell his farm because of the narrow width of the barn.He had 8 foot stalls on each side and an 8 foot aisle.Big horse people like a wide aisle so they can drive a vehicle right into the barn.A low ceiling will make the barn hotter in warm weather and not as good for breathing for your horses.You may not plan on ever leaving, but life has a way of throwing us curves.My suggestion is to build at least 30 feet wide 36 is better and the length can be adjusted.10 by something stalls that can be removed if necessary.You can always add on to the length.Good luck and have fun-a new barn is always so exciting.


----------



## Relic (May 16, 2009)

l would never again consider a 8 foot ceiling height with horses...and once everything is done and in place it will feel to low..a room in a house is 8' think of manure and pee smells in summer in a low confined space..stinky stinky l only know because my seniors small 5 stall barn has them..the new foaling barn is 14' down the centre of the roof l would have liked a bit taller but oh well to late now. Costs a little more at the beginning but well worth the small cost going from 8' to at least 12' and it should sell easier as just a storage building for RV tractor boat etc if ever moving instead of a small barn which around here no one wants anyway...



:BigGrin


----------



## ~Stacie~ (May 16, 2009)

Our barn is 40 x 60 x 12 high. It is an 8 stall barn with the stalls being 10 x 12, 12 ft split sliding doors at each end to allow closing and opening for weather conditions. 8 ft single sliding door on the side to allow for an isle when I add onto the barn. Also included in the barn is a large 12 x 14 tack room and another 12 x 14 grooming area (tack room, grooming area and 3 stalls have yet to be completed) and 2 large goat stalls. Sliding doors extend all the way to the top for ventilation. We also have 6 sky lights and 2 ridge vents. If you would like I can email you the plans for our barn so you can see how things are situated.


----------



## Marty (May 16, 2009)

We don't have the perfect show barn or anything like that and no frills but I am thankful for what we do have. Our stalls are 10 X 10 and we have a 8' isleway. The truck can fit in it if necessary but I have to pull my side view mirrors in but that doesn't matter to me. Our celing is 8' high and I have no problems with it and plenty of ventilation because the doors slide open 8' also and in the summer I use large industrial fans which are fantastic. The stall walls are removable by using a U channel. If you would like to click below on my website and go to "Farm Tour" you will get a better idea. If we can help you out just hollar.


----------



## ruffian (May 17, 2009)

My old barn was a 30 x 40 x 8. It worked, but it wasn't the best. We couldn't get a hay wagon or drive in to unload feed. I also agree that unless you plan on living there for generations, I'd build it to accommodate big horse people in case you ever want to sell. That means at least 12 feet tall, and 30' wide minimum.

One thing I would suggest that my contractor questioned before and loved afterwards, is putting clear panels along the whole side. I have it at 4' from the bottom, and can see outside wherever I am in the barn. I don't have to worry about broken glass, and it gives so much light. Not the off-white opaque panels. This is not completely clear, but can see well enough to see what's going on outside.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 17, 2009)

I have the clear panels as well it makes the barn so much brighter and allows air flow we have some space between each panel just for that.

I think you should make the stalls as large as you can depending on how long and often your horses are stalled. My horses are out all da and stalled overnight. We used panels for the stall walls and gates so everyone can see eachother and again for better airflow.

My barn has 10 stalls that were 10x10 but since I do not have that many horses anymore I took out middle panels and now everyone has a 10x20.

My foaling stalls are not in the barn but are up a bit closer to the house and they are 16x16 I personally would not go with any smaller but that is just my preference. When a vet a assistent and myself are in a stall with a mare having a dystocia or trying to work on a foal the extra room really comes in handy.

The thing I like the most about having the panels is not only can the horses see eachother and be nose to nose (even the stallion) but I can with a u hook move and configure the stalls by myself in just a few minutes.


----------



## wildoak (May 17, 2009)

Our old barn, which we used for 20 years and was very serviceable, did have some features we corrected when we built. As long as you are starting from scratch I would make the aisle as wide as you can - like Marty said, we could drive a truck into the old one but you had to pull the side mirrors in and there was NO room for error lol. It also had a low ceiling, making it tough to bring in a tall load of hay or to ride into the barn. Building to accomodate big horses with a little alteration is a good idea - you never know what's in the future. The aisle in our barn now is 15' (maybe overkill



but I love it) Stalls are 12x15 and we have divided most of them in half with drop in panels. Foaling stalls are left as is, and the panels can be added/removed as needed. I have a "big horse" stall on either end, same size but wood walls up to about 5' with panels above. I don't have a big horse on my place now, but did when we moved and may again. Also comes in handy now and then to isolate a horse or house a rowdy stallion.





Put electrical outlets wherever you can! I wanted one in front of each stall and it didn't happen, but they did put one over each 10/15 area for fans (like I can reach them...). High ceilings are great too - you could ride a giraffe through this barn



.

Photos were taken before we closed in the end stalls. Only thing I would change would be to make the stall walls/dividers a foot taller. I have some taller horses than I did then lol, and if there is a personality conflict they _can_ reach each other!

Jan


----------



## Matt73 (May 17, 2009)

What a beautiful, airy, barn







wildoak said:


> Our old barn, which we used for 20 years and was very serviceable, did have some features we corrected when we built. As long as you are starting from scratch I would make the aisle as wide as you can - like Marty said, we could drive a truck into the old one but you had to pull the side mirrors in and there was NO room for error lol. It also had a low ceiling, making it tough to bring in a tall load of hay or to ride into the barn. Building to accomodate big horses with a little alteration is a good idea - you never know what's in the future. The aisle in our barn now is 15' (maybe overkill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 17, 2009)

Wow Jan that is one of the nicest mini barns I have seen so bright and airy....

Poor humpy to come from such a beautiful barn like yours to the "other side of the tracks" like mine LOL

I guess the only plus is my gelding stands there with his butt close enough that humpy can bite him while the gelding eats (and for some reason unknown to me he does not seem to mind the butt bites)





Here is our barn- the panels are dirty have not yet been cleaned after the winter dust build up but it is warm enough this week to get that done!


----------



## shadowpaints (May 17, 2009)

thanks all!! i have gotten some good ideas and would love more if anyone isnt busy! if any wants to email me my email is [email protected]

thanks again all!!!

Becca


----------



## headintheclouds (May 18, 2009)

I just took the farm tour of your place. So peaceful looking. I loved the pics of the family building the barn.

I'm a flight attendant, so I've landed in almost every state in the country and I must say, Tennesee is one of the only states I was really impressed with. I'm originally from California so I'm a bit spoiled by beautiful natural landscape. Now, I live in Las Vegas and boy do I long for green meadows.

My son's girlfriend is from Tennesee and she has the sweetest little accent. We all try to catch it to no avail.

Not enough land here to build a barn, but I sure enjoyed the tour. I think I'm going to tour the rest of the barns just for fun.


----------

